# [EVDL] 2000 amp DPDT contactor



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Dave,

I get these size contactors from CableForm Inc.

http://www.cableform.com/mtp/mtp-dcce-a1200.htm

These people can modified any thing you want. There standard stock 
contactors are 2000 amp interrupting and 400 amp continuous. The movable 
400 amp strap can be double or triple up for 800 or 1200 amp continuous 
rating if your motor is design for this continuous rating.

These contactor are fully adjustable for voltage drop out. My contactors are 
design to hold close, even if the battery pack gets way down to 12 volts and 
will come back on at 10% DOD battery pack. (The Zilla will not allow me to 
get below 50% DOD anyway.)

It is best to use a line voltage coil (battery pack coil) in these 
contactors, where as the 12 volts is about 5 amps per coil. Use a small 
glass plug in 12 volt coil relay with 250 volt, 10 amp rated contacts (AC 
or DC) to operated a 0.5 amp coil at the battery pack voltage.

Talk to Andy Thacker - Customer Services Manager - [email protected]

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, April 03, 2008 7:28 AM
Subject: [EVDL] 2000 amp DPDT contactor


> Anyone know where I can get a 2000 amp double pole - double throw DC rated
> contactor?
>
> Dave Delman
>
>
> **************Planning your summer road trip? Check out AOL Travel Guides.
> 
> (http://travel.aol.com/travel-guide/united-states?ncid=aoltrv00030000000016)
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you are looking for a contactor "rated" at 2,000
amps, then it's probably "rated" for continuous duty. 
This is going to be big and expensive! If this is for
an EV, you are not going to be able to have 2,000 amps
flowing for very long, so it doesn't have to be rated
for 2,000 amps continuous. I can't (quickly) find
the data sheet for the SW-202A that Cafe Electric
sells
(http://cafeelectric.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=12)
but I believe this is the contactor that the
Killacycle uses for series/parallel switching. This
is all I can find:

"Two double pole on/off contactors mounted on a common
bracket. Rated for 250 Amps continuous and 450 Amps
intermittant use, these contactors will break 1500
Amps at 120 VDC"

But if you look at other contactor (and fuse and
anderson connector) data sheets, there is usually a
graph that how much current they can handle and for
how long. For a few seconds it might be thousands of
amps, but for over an hour, it might be just a few
hundred.

An important point on EV fuses: more is not better! 
An EV fuse needs to be able to interrupt a short
circuit, and blow before your contactor does. A 1,000
amp fuse might never blow if a pack of floddies is
shorted out. And it's important to look at the
above-mentioned graphs for both your contactor and
fuse, and make sure the fuse's curve is "below" that
of the contactor's curve. In other words, the fuse is
rated to blow before the contactor's rating is
exceeded. I hope that doesn't confuse too much;
others might be able to explain it further. In
support of the fuses that Otmar recommends for his
Zillas, Bill Dube' made these comparisons
independently of Otmar, and they both came up with the
same fuse recommendation.

- Steven Ciciora



> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Anyone know where I can get a 2000 amp double pole -
> > double throw DC rated
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > Anyone know where I can get a 2000 amp double pole - double throw DC rated
> > contactor?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Regarding contactors, fuses, and switches...I've been wondering what 
standard practice is for installing an easily accessible emergency 
battery disconnect (in the case of an accident). I've seen the 
pictures of the Corbin red cut off plunger (but don't know whether it's 
a relay switch or what) , and I've investigated relay activated 
contactors, and of course fuses, but I'm not sure what the preferred 
methodology is. I believe this came up before, but I couldn't find an 
answer. I know three interrupts are often used (including fuses).

I would have thought emergency interrupts should be mechanical so 
emergency workers can still use them after the 12v accessory power is 
disrupted in an accident.

Thanks,
Dustin



> Steven Ciciora wrote:
> 
> > If you are looking for a contactor "rated" at 2,000
> > amps, then it's probably "rated" for continuous duty.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In my EV - Transformer I, I have been using three CableForm contactors with 
battery pack voltage rating coils that are control by the 12 volt ignition 
control relay.

There is three contactors, one semi-conductor fuse, one on column ignition 
switch, four console back up ignition switches, two safety contactor console 
switches (the other two out of three contactors), a big 12 volt 500 amp flag 
switch and a micro switch level that is on a straight line shifter lever, 
which is normally use for locking up a torque converter, but using it to 
control the 12 volt contactor control relays.

If I loose 12 volts or battery pack voltage, these contactors will shut down 
and separate the battery pack from all other controls and components in the 
EV.

This system now has been working for 33 years now.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Dustin Stern" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, April 03, 2008 9:52 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 2000 amp DPDT contactor


>
> Regarding contactors, fuses, and switches...I've been wondering what
> standard practice is for installing an easily accessible emergency
> battery disconnect (in the case of an accident). I've seen the
> pictures of the Corbin red cut off plunger (but don't know whether it's
> a relay switch or what) , and I've investigated relay activated
> contactors, and of course fuses, but I'm not sure what the preferred
> methodology is. I believe this came up before, but I couldn't find an
> answer. I know three interrupts are often used (including fuses).
>
> I would have thought emergency interrupts should be mechanical so
> emergency workers can still use them after the 12v accessory power is
> disrupted in an accident.
>
> Thanks,
> Dustin
>
>


> Steven Ciciora wrote:
> >
> > > If you are looking for a contactor "rated" at 2,000
> > > amps, then it's probably "rated" for continuous duty.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Quoting [email protected]:

> Anyone know where I can get a 2000 amp double pole - double throw DC rated 
> contactor?
> 
> Dave Delman


Old forklifts. They tend to be pretty huge and heavy tho.




-------------------------------------------------
FastQ Communications 
Providing Innovative Internet Solutions Since 1993

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

